# The youtube video vault



## Esplender (Mar 29, 2007)

I thought there should be a thread to keep all the Youtube links.
So yeah, link away! 

Guy pissing off his little brother for throwing tantrum over chocolate pudding:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJUbEPU6anQ

Pickle surprise:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwEt6doEglA

GR1M:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qvsq6_8Hzo8

Re-enactment of Roots:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKpNdyEU3lM


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Mar 29, 2007)

Pulled from my favorites.

*Furry-Related*
Backflipping Fox Fursuit Guy
Vei's Moving Jaw
Meet the Fox Cubs

*Science-y*
Tinfoil Ship Floating on Sulphur Hexafluoride
Transformer Explodes
Electricity!

*Misc*
"Are We Still Married?" By the Brothers Quay
Dream Theater - Ytse Jam
_Reactable_ Music System
Coast-to-Coast Goal (hockey)

And who could forget The Greatest Commercial Ever?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Mar 31, 2007)

Internet Is For Porn (It's clean, but funny)


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Mar 31, 2007)

TyVulpine said:
			
		

> Internet Is For Porn (It's clean, but funny)



:lol: That is one song that got stuck in my head for a short time.


----------



## Esplender (Apr 8, 2007)

The Simpsons intro with Gamma Ray:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-AG1N4aKgk


----------



## DavidN (Apr 8, 2007)

Now, those are two things I never thought I'd see together.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 8, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cS18yG8DJI
The Balls are Inert (safe for work)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=it1X-v_febk
I Hope My 9000 Balls Can Take It (safe for work)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cv157ZIInUk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCIF6JF1O5U
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0I0WfnhVs2s
The Un-pimp Your auto videos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYFu__Q9ASU
(RC)Ted Turner is Captain Planet
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wptJ2fYm3A
(RC) Carpool
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VzQly5pRIY
(RC)George Bush the Jedi


----------



## TacoTai (Apr 8, 2007)

I have one

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYnn51C3X_w

This video is called "shoes" and seems pretty drug induced, yet funny. Contains some language.


----------



## MacroKaiju (Apr 9, 2007)

coal chamber "fiend" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yz6T-pliJ6Y
coal chamber "loco" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYd6t7gf-ec&mode=related&search=
stone temple pilots "sex type thing" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-s3lmr09oVg
mushroomhead "solitair unraveling" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH0xFPbGDlE
rammstein "ich will" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KsSzo2vYq8
rammstein "keine lust" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7IlMMYLtUhk
superjoint ritual "waitign for the turnign point" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LF3zWtdw_4
stone sour "30/30-150" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yZSySDiySc
mindless self indulgence "shut me up" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPUxC4lra-M
CKY "quite bitter beings" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgQ7qOCDFYQ
slipknot "left behind" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TklLjnyB6js

yea, I tend to use youtube as my source for music videos


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 9, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOg0n1Ujx4M
^_^ this vid rocks


----------



## Esplender (Apr 10, 2007)

Metal video bonanza:

Goddess Of Desire - Conquerors Divine
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zqx4bZiVppQ

Tsjuder - Ghoul
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQi_hJ14AJE

Death SS - Baphomet
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGeDNhwr_84

Testament - Trial By Fire
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E48UihPXujM

Borknagar - Colossus
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bI8AlI-WNOk

Necrophobic - Blinded By Light, Enlightened By Darkness
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ca3gpWIxBH4

Marduk - Throne Of Rats
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHlvztNE6C8

Helloween - I Want Out
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mIxv56fSuY

Zyklon - Psyklon Aeon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5Ep9IfbZP4

1349 - Sculptor Of Flesh
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eaBeoMFxNM

Hypocrisy - Eraser 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szFlV-83A0I


----------



## ADF (Apr 10, 2007)

You have to feel sorry for this dog, though it is kind of funny/cute


----------



## Esplender (Apr 10, 2007)

ADF said:
			
		

> You have to feel sorry for this dog



I think I should be jealous, think of all the women he can get! :evil:


----------



## DavidN (Apr 10, 2007)

Esplender said:
			
		

> Helloween - I Want Out
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mIxv56fSuY



That's a fantastic video - I particularly like the bit with the flying pumpkin, where you can see a hand coming into the frame to catch it the second time.


----------



## blackdragoon (Apr 10, 2007)

musuo orochi trailer (aka orochi warriors in U.S.)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKpVVTSPLUY

Dr.Bombay-rice and curry
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTiMV1Vv1Tw

skateboard bail
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enonhu-Xd3s

electric
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwKBmwrWrVk

legend of dragoon-7 Wonders
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QOFlbHFAIg


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 10, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4b6DMc6FWg

o___O


----------



## Mega Wolf (Apr 10, 2007)

Here are a few good'ins

SH stuff:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCZN60mBeaQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiVou3GW5sc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0oghDjYyx4

Cooly gundum stuffs:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6lh5aTB-BE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dIK-3WCWHo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqpNI5C5XIQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vyErTPhlBQ


----------



## Leonthebugler (May 8, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=JEWzrLYOU0Y
Teh n00b song by teh pwnerer
Halo noob fight, 'nuff said.


----------



## FurryFox (May 8, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3GPjo20_Y4&eurl=http%3


----------



## brokenfox (May 9, 2007)

Here you go, enjoy some Queen played on someones hands. It may sound lame...it is, but he is still tallented and it's funny as hell. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOyEw9bT8yQ

Darth Vader being a smart-ass http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5blbv4WFriM


----------



## dragonfan (May 9, 2007)

pac man video XD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UhPNUxqaOU
funny one
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKbJvM7VbQc
another pac man one
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIo7HL7Ej7A
another funny one
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dt9q7JItujs
again pac man
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AT-oW_ktegI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ENYUUfnOGs 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jX2Vd6gZCbw&mode=related&search
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jX2Vd6gZCbw&mode=related&search=
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZV4UGVEjMfs&mode=related&search=
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhJ2AQpW-qI&NR=
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEsR1G-eVXs&NR=1


----------



## Surgat (May 9, 2007)

I DON'T LIKE SPAM! 

What if they hadn't made it to Vulcan on time? 

Darth Vader being a smartass.


----------



## Esplender (May 9, 2007)

Mr. T in a Snickers advertisement:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NySN_plfiNI

A well executed prank call:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQatZM8ZOfU

Some kid trippin' ballz on freon (Possibly faked):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXD07IPt0O0


----------



## Darksilver (May 21, 2007)

Dragonforce Guitarists' secrets...XDD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSNLfa1VPwo


----------



## dz (May 22, 2007)

My personal favorite for the past 4 years or so...
http://youtube.com/watch?v=4fQLBUsZ6fo


----------



## Rocko James Wallabee (May 23, 2007)

I feel like I'm the only one who likes Trance and Indie -_-

U2 (best band)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdSAsjNoSZM

SasuNaru Cosplay
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9pMArkcKC0

Snow Patrol: Chasing cars
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soWH9fGEv7I

Kingdom Hearts: Reason, by Cascada
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRVsSuH1QmU


----------

